# Allegrippis Off Road Tandem Trails Weekend 2011



## Team Breeze - Screamcycle (Jun 26, 2010)

Just wanted to send out that Team Breeze will be hosting an Off Road Tandem Weekend at the Allegrippis Trail System at Lake Raystown, PA this June 2011.
The "official" days will be Friday thru Sunday, June 17th - 19th. 
This years event is in the early planning stages, but the date is official and only the lodging location is sorta new to us.
We plan on "extending" the long weekend by adding a few days before of after as you also may want, to make the travel more worth it. 
This year we will be staying at Lake Raystown Resort in Entriken, PA instead of 
the Seven Points Campgrounds in Hesston, PA where we stayed in 2010.
The trails will be at most 15 miles from "home base", instead of 3 miles like last year, but will include not only camping, but wood cabins, cottages, and a lodge all ON Lake Raystown! In the next week or so, we will be posting all the information on our DOGS Tandem Website at www.d-o-g-s.org . These trails are sooooooo tandem friendly, you would think they had us in mind when they were made!
We look forward to enjoying these trails with other tandems!
Larry & Brenda Isherwood (Team Breeze - Screamcycle & Slimecycle)


----------



## Team Breeze - Screamcycle (Jun 26, 2010)

*Allegrippis Off Road Tandem Trail Weekend 2011 pics & report*

It was a quiet year compared to last year, but we had four tandem teams and 4 couples on single bikes attend the three day weekend at the Allegrippis Trails in PA from Fri - Sun, June 17-19. This was a joint venture with the Picatinny Mountain Bike Group and lodging with the Canvas Campers.

Attendees were:
NJ Dirty DOGS: Larry & Brenda Isherwood, Amy Isherwood & Jay Boesner, Jeff Winnick & Wendy Samuelson.
Non-DOGS tandem: Sam & Gail Jones.
Non-DOGS single bikes: Joe Scheneck & Dawn Casey, Tony & Michele Wei, Kevin, Axel & Laura.

We were pleased to see old & new faces and even a real dog at our event! Non-DOGS from MD, Sam & Gail Jones and their dog Bandit arrived on their Honda Goldwing (Big Bird) with their Ventana ECDM in tow! Not only did Bandit get to ride on the Honda, she also got to ride with them on the mountain bike trails! All others were from NJ except for Jeff & Wendy who drove in from Manhattan with their new blue Ventanna 29r coupled ECDM. 
We had fun following one another up & down the fast & flowy trails of Central PA. 
Saturday night included the Canvas Campers group bring a dish dinner. Jeff & Wendy's Sangria was a huge hit! We then played a game of name that song & band and enjoyed the campfire & socializing while sitting on the waters edge of the lake.
Most camped in their pop-ups with some in their tents while others enjoyed the pine cabins. All had a beautiful view of Lake Raystown which was only a few hundred yards from everyones site. Some also spent time on the lake kayaking or power boating / water skiing or enjoying the outdoor camp life with their children.
Below is a link to some photos we took. 
Hopefully others that took pics will send them to us or add them our Picasa album.

Larry & Brenda, 
Your Dirty DOGS Tandem Hosts on the Slimecycle 

You are invited to view tmbreeze's photo album: 2011 June 17-19 Dirty DOGS Allegrippis PA
2011 June 17-19 Dirty DOGS Allegrippis PA at :
https://picasaweb.google.com/larbre...sPA?authkey=Gv1sRgCNqtvu6Hg5-ZqgE&feat=email#

If you are having problems viewing this email, copy and paste the following into your browser:
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sre...4897&authkey=Gv1sRgCNqtvu6Hg5-ZqgE&feat=email 
To share your photos or receive notification when your friends share photos, get your own free Picasa Web Albums account.


----------



## Sam Jones (Feb 25, 2005)

This was a VERY FUN event! And Brenda & Larry were SUPER hosts! They made GAIL, Bandit & sam feel very welcome and couldn't have been nicer or more fun!

Also Allgrips riding area is the nicest I've ever seen.


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

I could not get the link to the pics to work. I would love to check out the pics.


----------



## Team Breeze - Screamcycle (Jun 26, 2010)

clj2289 said:


> I could not get the link to the pics to work. I would love to check out the pics.


I added pictures, so this may have something to do with the old link not working...I think we're both better on the bike than the computer / internet  ......try this new link below:

https://picasaweb.google.com/larbre...&authkey=Gv1sRgCJmVw7fz_ab7Hw&feat=directlink

Brenda & Larry on the Slimecycle


----------

